
Test Subjects Who Call the Scientist Mom or Dad - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/18/science/18kids.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
jballanc
Umm...these people either have been reading too much xkcd or not enough:
<http://xkcd.com/531/>

------
timcederman
I thought this was an article about test subjects who very strangely called
the scientists Mom or Dad when they came in for a study.

~~~
kylec
Or about test subjects that are encouraged or required to call the
scientist/experimenter Mom or Dad in order to foster familial or subordinate
behavior. I guess that would be mostly useful in psychological tests though.

------
ars
So, is tickling learned or innate? How can they leave me hanging like that.

------
PieSquared
Meh... gives me the 'register to see the article' screen...

~~~
dmnd
Delete your nytimes.com cookies.

~~~
PieSquared
Oh. Thanks. Didn't know to do that.

